# Verzweifelter Hilferuf zur Installation



## zeromancer1972 (14. Feb 2004)

Hallo!

Dies ist mein erster Post, ich kenne das Forum nicht, aber ich hoffe, vielleicht hier Hilfe zu finden.
Ich schlage mich seit einer geschlagenen Woche mit der Installation einer Umgebung herum und ich schaffe es nicht.

Was ich möchte:

- Eclipse benutzen
- J2EE entwickeln (mit JSP, EJB usw.)

einen Server benutzen, der
- entweder lokal läuft und nicht viel Speicher verbraucht
und/oder
- remote auf einem anderen Rechner läuft
Welcher Server ist mir mittlerweile völlig egal.

Was ich für Probleme hatte:

Falsche SDK Version (fehlende Klassen, z.B. HttpServlet) -> verwendete Version J2SE 1.4.2, JRE 1.4.2, J2EE 1.4.2 inkl. Sun ONE
-> nicht eine der SDKs lief, J2EE SDK verhinderte sogar den Start von Eclipse.

Eclipse 3.0 mit Plugins Lombo und Sysedo.

Server Tomcat 5.0, remote mit FTP-Zugang eingerichtet. Lokal über das Plugin Tomcat 1.0 für Eclipse.

Alles, was ich eben aufgelistet habe, funktionierte NICHT.
Es muss anscheinend ein Geheimnis geben, welches ich nicht durchschaue. Ich wäre dankbar, nein wenn nicht sogar in Eurer tiefsten Schuld, wenn Ihr mir das Geheimnis verraten könntet, 

WAS soll man WO und WIE installieren, 

sodass man endlich loslegen kann, die wichtigen Dinge - nämlich Programm schreiben - zu tun.

Ein verzweifelter, desillusionierter Newbie, der einfach keinen Bock auf WebSphere & Co hat, wäre Euch wirklich zu tiefst verbunden, wenn Ihr das Geheimnis lüftet.

*verneig*


----------



## magneto (14. Feb 2004)

HI,

also mir ginges letztens ähnlich.Und ich wollte schon meinen PC aus dem Fenster schmeissen.
Letztendlich habe ich aber Eclipse 2.1 genommen , Tomcat 4.1.29, Sysdeo, Lomboz Plugin,
EasyStruts und es hat getan. Bzw. ich es tut wenn ich das Sysdeo Plugin verwende, Lomboz funktioniert nicht
wirklich bei mir und ich verstehe auch nicht warum.
J2EE SDK habe ich auch nicht starten können und so einfach das J2SE genommen.
Wenigstens kann ich nun mit Sysdeo Plugin --> JSP entwicklen und Struts als Framwork benutzen.
Also ich würde eclipse installieren(entpacken)
dann Tomcat.
Dann Beides Konfigurieren (-->Google) oder unter Eclipse-->Fenster.-->Benutzervorgaben
Einstellungen machen(mit deutschem Sprach Plugin wenn das englische nicht selbserklärend ist.
Wenn du Newbie bist würde ich auf das andere Zeug erstmal verzichten.
So kannst du erstmal bischen Coden- JSP--> Servlet......
Wenn du Speziellle Fragen dazu hast ..her damit ?? 
und nicht aufgeben... das ist das wichtigste am programmieren ???:L 
gruß
magneto


----------



## zeromancer1972 (14. Feb 2004)

Hoffnung keimt auf...
Nach einer langen letzten Nacht (bis 7 Uhr früh) hab ich es geschafft, dass Eclipse 2.1 mit Lomboz, Tomcat und XML-Buddy sowie Sysedo Plugin auf einem Tomcat 4.1.29 läuft - abgesehen davon, dass Tomcat sich weigert meine Javaklasse im JSP richtig einzubinden (Fehler in der Import-Anweisung).

Das mit Deinem Lomboz liegt sicher daran, dass die Version für Eclipse 3.0 geschrieben wurde. Auf derselben Downloadpage gibts die 2.1er. War auch eins der Probleme, die ich letzte Nacht hatte und dank eines anderen Nachtschwärmers lösen konnte.

Oh ja Fragen bleiben viele, man liest sich sicher demnächst nochmals


----------

